# can you press iron all transfers on nylon bags?



## mkrockz (Oct 8, 2007)

is it possible, and if it is what recommendations do you have for pressing an iron all transfer on to a nylon drawstring bag? We have a might press. Temp, pressure, time? or will it just melt all over the place?

Thanks


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm new so I'm not positive, but I think it'll melt. I just did a canvas tote bag that has nylon handles, and there are warnings all over it about the possibility of melting while pressing. I'm sure other members will be able to tell you more though.

Melissa


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The answer is yes, but you need to use a specifice type of transfer. WWW.acetransco.com can make your transfers to work with nylon bags. the product will work on nylon,spandex, and other stretchable material. Give ACE a call they can help you out. ........ JB


----------

